# FR: de/à Le Monde / du/au Monde - contraction de l'article dans les titres d'œuvres et de journaux



## Elisabeth

Could you say "tiré de _le Figaro_" or "tiré du _Figaro_"?
Thanks

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## OlivierG

It's "du". "Du" is the correct form for "de le".


----------



## Elisabeth

Thanks, I wasn't sure if I was obliged to keep the title of the newspaper as _Le Figaro_.


----------



## Gil

If you prefer to keep the title, you can say "le journal "Le Figaro"" or "le quotidien "Le Figaro"".  But "Le guide du rédacteur"  (Administration fédérale canadienne) states:
"Lorsque le titre d'un journal ou d'une revue est cité dans le cours d'une phrase, on peut considérer l'article défini initial comme appartenant à la phrase même.  Cet article prend dans ce cas la minuscule:

"Il a vu cette annonce dans le _Monde_. (ou dans _Le Monde_).​
The article used in the name of an English newspaper can be translated as in:

"Elle était correspondante du _Washington Post_"​


----------



## Gil

On peut aussi se demander ce qu'on fait avec "Le rouge et le noir" et "Les femmes savantes".

Would you write "J'ai aimé la conclusion du "Rouge et du noir" et des "Femmes savantes" or what else?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I would definitely say ""J'ai aimé la conclusion *du* "Rouge et du noir" et *des* "Femmes savantes".


----------



## OlivierG

In a general way, "de le" (when "le" is an article) is never said. We use "du" instead.
Note: Except for an advertisement for a washing powder called "le chat machine", where the speaker said "l'efficacité de le chat machine..."


----------



## Gil

Gil said:
			
		

> Would you write "J'ai aimé la conclusion du "Rouge et du noir" et des "Femmes savantes" or what else?



What I should write:
"J'ai aimé la conclusion de _Le rouge et le noir._"
"J'ai aimé la conclusion des _Femmes savantes._"


----------



## John Panyszak

since Le Figaro is the name of the newspaper, you would say, tiré du Le Figaro


----------



## Gil

I would write "tiré du _Figaro_".


----------



## sophievm

Gil said:
			
		

> Would you write "J'ai aimé la conclusion du "Rouge et du noir" et des "Femmes savantes" or what else?


I would write "du Rouge et le Noir". It sounds strange, but a lot of people do this way.


----------



## Gil

This use is more frequent than "de _Le rouge et le noir"._  And l'Académie dit: la fable _du  Loup et de l'Agneau._
If the title contains only one noun, the elision is not a problem, as in "la conclusion des _Femmes savantes".
_
It is when the title contains two nouns coordinated by _et _or by _ou_ that we risk sounding akward or misleading the reader.

Writing "l'auteur du _Rouge et du Noir" _may be understood as the author of two different novels and is to be avoided. 

The safer and less akward way to solve the problem is to add a noun like _fable, roman, recueil,  poême, comédie, etc._  Exemple:
"Les premiers vers de la fable _Le Corbeau et le Renard..."
_
Most of the above comes from le "Dictionnaire des difficultés gramaticales et lexicologiques" de Joseph Hanse.


----------



## emiliejolie

Bonjour,
I'm writing a paper about Le Tartuffe.  Could someone help me with which is correct?

de "Le Tartuffe" OR du Tartuffe?

"Cette fin fait parti d’une des aspects négatifs de cette adaptation de « Le Tartuffe », ainsi que plusieurs autres scènes et vers de la pièce."

Merci Bien,
emiliejolie


----------



## Septentrion

de without the le : "Cette fin fait parti d’une des aspects négatifs de cette adaptation de Tartuffe, ainsi que plusieurs autres scènes et vers de la pièce." 

If Tarfuffe is a comedy by molière.


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon l'Imprimerie nationale, il faut écrire : adaptation *du* _Tartuffe_, parce que le titre original est _*Le* Tartuffe ou l'Imposteur_…

P.S.: En français, les titres d'œuvres s'écrivent normalement en italique sans guillemets.


----------



## fll5njt

When you refer to a film title in a french essay […] if the film title has le/les at the beginning of the title would this change to au/aux/du/des etc. when ingegrating it into the text.

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Titles of books, films, etc. must be composed in italics. If the first word is the definite article _le/__les_, when preceded by the preposition _à_ or _de_, it will be contracted to _au/aux_ and _du/des_ respectively. These contractions must be composed in romans, e.g.:

J'ai lu _Le Petit Chaperon rouge_ ce week-end.
Le conte du _Petit Chaperon rouge_ n'est pas fait pour les enfants.

[…]


----------



## bleufrancais

Est-ce que l'on écrit:  la suite du _bracelet_
                           ou la suite de _Le bracelet?_

(où _Le bracelet_ est le titre d'un conte.)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

La suite du _*B*racelet_


----------



## nettothenetizen

Hi!

Si je veux dire *the articles of "Le Monde"*, c'est "Les articles de "le Monde"" ou "Les articles "du monde""?

Merci!


----------



## Gil

Suggestion
"Les articles du journal "le Monde"


----------



## wildan1

J'entends souvent dire _un article du " Monde "_ Du moins à l'oral...


----------



## madolo

wildan1 said:


> J'entends souvent dire _un article du " Monde "_ Du moins à l'oral...


----------



## The Jolly Jogger

Good evening all, 

I am writing about Tintin and I am unsure which of the following is correct:

A la fin de _Les Cigares du Pharaon _Tintin annonce que.....

or 

A la fin des _Cigares du Pharaon...

_My feeling is that my first attempt is correct but I'd like a second opinion,

Many thanks in advance, JJ


----------



## Maître Capello

You should also do the contraction with book titles:

A la fin *des* _Cigares du Pharaon..._


----------



## dan144556

Bonsoir à tous!

Something that's always given me trouble is what to do when a title begins with "le" or "les".  If you want to say "I'm talking about _Les Misérables_" would you say "Je parle de _Les Misérables_" or "Je parle des _Misérables_"?  Or what about "Je parle de _Le Médecin Malgré Lui_" vs. "Je parle du _Médecin Malgré Lui_"?  Both sound awkward to me...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je parle des _Misérables_.

Je parle du _Médecin malgré lui_. (only the first word must be capitalized)

*Note:* The contractions _de + les → des_ & _de + le → du_ are one of the reasons for capitalizing both the article and the first noun in _*L*es *M*isérables_ and _*L*e *M*édecin malgré lui_.


----------



## reston

Quel est l'usage correct de la préposition _de_ avec un titre, par exemple:

_"Je parle, bien sûr, du Monde, le journal parisien."  _ou

"_Je parle, bien sûr, de le Monde, le journal parisien."_

Merci.


----------



## Micia93

definitely : *du *Monde

:=)


----------



## lodelalu

la deuxième est la tournure " académique ", mais la première est la plus courante, un peu "relâchée", ...
peut-être de "Le Monde", avec guillemets et majuscule à "Le"


----------



## Micia93

lodelalu said:


> la deuxième est la tournure correcte, mais la première est courante, un peu "relâchée"


 
désolée Lodelalu , mais tu as déjà entendu "je parle de le Monde"?


----------



## lodelalu

non, mais les employés de ce quotidien, parlent couramment du « journal " Le Monde " », ils n'aiment pas dire " je travaille au Monde ", ils préfèrent " je travaille au journal « Le Monde », c'est la façon grammaticalement correcte de le dire ; je sais très bien que l'usage est souvent de dire " je travaille au Monde " mais ça écorche un petit peu les oreilles, ... et c'est un peu déroutant, ... bref, ça dépend du ... contexte 

bref, je dirais, si c'est possible dans le contexte : « _Je parle, bien sûr, du journal parisien " Le Monde ".»

car le nom du journal est bien " Le Monde " et non " Monde "
_


----------



## Micia93

ha OK !
si on met " *je parle du journal* Le Monde", ça marche bien sûr !


----------



## optimo

I am writing about the french newspaper, trying to say, 

"the style of Les Échos"

is le style de Les Échos okay. Should it be du Les Échos? The Les part confuses me.

Many thanks.


----------



## Grop

Hi, I think we would omit the article when it's supposed to be contracted: _le style des Échos_.

(Well, that's not omitting, but we don't feel the need to keep it as part of the proper name).

Edit: Also, welcome .


----------



## PhB95

It's a bit strange as it is the paper's name and you should not remove the "Les", but if you keep it the result is a bad looking (and bad to hear) sentence.
I personnally would cheat and write :

Le style du quotidien "Les Echos"... 

and so the "problem" is masked


----------



## Interprete

On dit bien "tel ou tel article du Monde", dont le nom est Le Monde, donc je ferais la même chose avec Les Echos.


----------



## CapnPrep

Grevisse (§580, b, 2): « Quand un titre d'ouvrage, de tableau, etc., commençant par _le_ ou _les_ est amené par une des prépositions _à_ ou _de_, le plus souvent la contraction se fait. »

It is more difficult in cases where the title contains a conjunction (_Le Rouge et le Noir_), or if it constitutes a sentence (_Le Roi s'amuse_), but for _Les Echos_ there is no real difficulty.

There is a nice resource called « Les Voisins De Le Monde » but the title may be a deliberate linguist/computer scientist joke.


----------



## PhB95

Je le ferais sans problème à l'oral, sans doute pas à l'écrit...


----------



## Grop

CapnPrep said:


> There is a nice resource called « Les Voisins De Le Monde » but the title may be a deliberate linguist/computer scientist joke.


Certainly. […]
I searched for _le film de Les Nuls_, an other joke.


----------



## Honeyduke

Hey everyone,

If writing about an article from a newspaper in an academic essay, should I write l'article du 'Monde' or l'article de 'Le Monde.' I don't know whether to keep the Le.

Thanks

honeyduke


----------



## aspar

l'article paru dans "Le Monde" is better; the newspaper's name should be kept intact


----------



## Donaldos

To answer the original question :  *du Monde *is preferable but you could also write *du journal Le Monde.*


----------



## Honeyduke

Thanks loads for the answers. Just to clarify, if I were using it with other words, such , 'la ligne éditoriale *du*_ Figaro'_  or 'le lectorat du Monde'  would this be correct?


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

I think the best thing to do is imagine what you would say in similar situations in English.  You would never say, "Is that my The Observer?" or "Can I read your The Financial Times after you?", you would drop the article to make way for linguistic sensibility


----------



## Akkistarr

Je sais que "de" + "le" = "du", mais, quand on utilise "de" avant le titre d'un roman, est-ce que c'est correct de garder le "de"? 

Peux-je dire:

J'ai fait une analyse *de "Le* Misanthrope" (?)

Est-ce que c'est plus correct de dire que j'ai fait une analyse *du* "Misanthrope"?

Merci beaucoup de votre assistance. 

Akki


----------



## janpol

j'entends et emploie "du"


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Avec des guillemets, ce me semble correct alors que sans non.

Les guillemets étant difficillement "saisissables" à l'oral, j'utiliserais _du _dans ce cas sauf à faire une longue pause entre _de_ et _le_.


----------



## Ellis91

I'm trying to say: "She wants us to summarise an article from 'Le Monde'." But do I contract the definite article "le" onto "de" if it's in inverted commas?

So should it be:

"Elle veut que nous résumions un article du 'Monde'." or something
or
"Elle veut que nous résumions un article de 'Le Monde'."
or something else?

Sorry if this question sounds stupid and I'm sorry that my message is in English. I'm not very confident speaking to native speakers in French and I've had some frosty reactions when I've endeavoured before so I shan't.


----------



## SwissPete

There is no such a thing as a stupid question!

I would say _du Monde_, just as I would say « Je suis allé au Mans » (not _à Le Mans_).

Let's wait for more comments.


----------



## Kakikako

I agree it should be _un article du Monde_.

If you want to avoid the problem, you can always say _un article paru dans Le Monde_


----------



## max_france

Elle veut que nous résumions un article du Monde : pas de guillemets, la majuscule suffit pour indiquer qu'il s'agit du journal.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

I personally would say : _un article du journal Le Monde._ Or as Kakikako suggested :_ paru/publié dans Le Monde._ 

Just as I would say _un_ _passage du roman Le Rouge et le Noir_, or even _passage de Le Rouge et le Noir_, as I don't like the sound of : _passage du Rouge et le Noir. _

I'm not 100 % sure that the rule (namely _de le_ contracted as_ du_) is the same, when it comes to newspaper or book titles.


----------



## Clarem

Oui, 'du Monde' et c'est comme ça pour tous les grands titres français : 'du Parisien', 'du Dauphiné Libéré', 'du Nouvel Observateur', 'du Figaro' etc... Car les gens les connaissent et savent immédiatement à quoi on fait référence.
Pour les titres moins connus ou prêtant à confusion, on précise 'du journal' ou du 'magazine' (ou du 'quotidien', du 'mensuel' etc...) : 'du journal La Croix', 'du magazine Photo'...


----------



## Nicomon

Ça semble donc unanime. Mais alors que _du Figaro_, _du Nouvel Observateur_ ne me gênent pas du tout, pour une raison que j'ignore, j'hésite à dire _du Monde. _


----------



## Clarem

Nicomon : si si, je t'assure. On dit bien un journaliste du Monde, un article du Monde, la première page du Monde.
Si tu as des doutes, tape les deux versions dans Google et regarde celle qui te renvoie le plus de réponses.


----------



## Nicomon

Oh, mais je ne doute pas une seconde que ça se dise. 

C'est moi qui hésite à supprimer l'article... d'où ma suggestion _journal Le Monde_ parce que je n'aime pas du tout le son « _de Le Monde »._

Mais pour ce qui est de Google : 

article de Le Monde versus article du Monde
journaliste de Le Monde versus journaliste du Monde


----------



## Cath.S.

« De le Monde »  est une abomination aux yeux de l'Éternel ainsi qu'à ceux d'Egueule, qu'on se le dise ! 
Certains francophones (le plus grand nombre, si l'on se base sur les résultats de Google) élident devant les noms propres, ils ont tort et rien de plus moche qu'un « je suis allée à la maison de Élodie ».

Salut, Nico !


----------



## Clarem

Nicomon said:


> article de Le Monde versus article du Monde
> journaliste de Le Monde versus journaliste du Monde


Ouep. C'est hallucinant !
Pourtant, Le Monde lui même dit bien 'du' Monde : "accédez aux archives 'du' Monde" "Abonnez vous 'au' Monde" (et non 'à Le' Monde)...
Google n'est plus mon ami...


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> Certains francophones (le plus grand nombre, si l'on se base sur les résultats de Google) élident devant les noms propres, ils ont tort et rien de plus moche qu'un « je suis allée à la maison de Élodie ».


 Qu'on me comprenne bien. Je ne dirais pas non plus « de Le Monde ».  Mais (salut Cath ) ton exemple avec Élodie (j'élide, bien sûr) est différent, il me semble. 

Perso, je continue de préférer : un article du journal _Le Monde._


----------



## Cath.S.

Je me doute bien que tu ne dirais pas ça. 

Je comprends la différence avec mon exemple, mais à l'oreille, cela sera toujours aussi cacophonique.


----------



## Maître Capello

On doit bien dire _du Monde_ et on devrait d'ailleurs l'écrire comme ceci :

Un article du _Monde_… (« Monde » en italique)​C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle les titres d'œuvres et de journaux – qui devraient d'ailleurs toujours être en italique – prennent aussi une majuscule au premier substantif si le premier mot du titre est l'article défini : en supprimant cet article par contraction avec _de_, il faut bien que le restant du titre commence aussi par une majuscule !

Le journal _Le Monde_ se vend dans beaucoup de pays.
Cet article du _Monde_ est paru l'année passée.
En effet, _Le Rouge et le Noir_ est le premier grand roman de Stendhal.
L'auteur du _Rouge et le Noir_ a écrit ce roman au début du XIXe siècle.​N.B.: L'article contracté se compose en romain.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors je remarque que Gil et PhB95 ont suggéré comme moi d'ajouter le _journal / le quotidien_, pour contourner l'élision de l'article.



> L'auteur du _Rouge et le Noir_ a écrit ce roman au début du XIXe siècle.


Grammaticalement correct... assurément. Mais comme je l'ai mentionné plus haut, je n'aime pas le son.
La combinaison des articles _du_ et _le_ m'agace davantage que de _Le Rouge et le Noir._


----------



## wildan1

Ce dilème serait-il causé par la distance ? Tout comme sur le Forum, ici outre-Atlantique il nous faut peut-être un peu plus de notre sacrosaint contexte !

" Le Monde " n'est peut-être pas le premier canard que l'on voit sur la place de Montréal--alors que je pense que par là-bas _cet article du Devoir ;_ ou une phrase encore plus contextuelle à l'oral (sans D majuscule à l'appui) comme _" il a écrit au Devoir "_ serait comprise sur le champ.

Qu'en penses-tu, Nico?


----------



## Nicomon

Wildan, j'ai quand même déjà entendu parler du journal _Le Monde_... même si je ne le lis pas tous les jours. 

Mais je n'avais pas pensé à ton exemple avec _Le Devoir_. Je dirais en effet un article *du *_Devoir_.  Comme un article *du *_Figaro / _*du *_Nouvel Observateur._ 

Mais je n'y peux rien - et je n'arrive pas à expliquer pourquoi - j'ai du mal à dire un article du _Monde_ et je reviens à : du journal _Le Monde._ 

À l'oral, une phrase comme « Tous les journalistes du _Monde_ ont été convoqués » pourrait prêter à confusion aussi, non?


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> Wildan, j'ai quand même déjà entendu parler du journal _Le Monde_... même si je ne le lis pas tous les jours.


 
Je me doute bien, Nico. Mais ma suggestion venait de la pratique qu'ont généralement les journalistes ici de dire _"The Times *of London*"_ alors qu'à Londres je pense qu'on se dispenserait d'une telle précision. 

(Il est vrai que nous avons notre _New York Times_ qui fait concurrence ; les New-Yorkais diront en général _"The Times"_ tout court.)

Donc pour toi, c'est une question ici de sonorité plutôt que de compréhension ou de grammaire ?


----------



## Nicomon

wildan1 said:


> Donc pour toi, c'est une question ici de sonorité plutôt que de compréhension ou de grammaire ?


 Au bout du compte... je crois bien que c'est ça, oui.


----------



## Nanon

Je pense que c'est là le nœud du problème, Nico.

De ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique, nous avons tellement l'habitude d'être exposés à des articles _du _Monde, d'entendre parler des journalistes _du _Monde... que cela ne nous choque nullement. 

Ceux d'entre nous qui ne sont pas des lecteurs quotidiens _du _Devoir (moi, par exemple) se disent quand même qu'ils devraient aller jeter un œil sur le site _du _Devoir.

De même, on parle sans difficulté _du _Times ou _du _Guardian, alors que ça ne semble pas passer pour les journalistes, les lecteurs ou les articles _de _The Independent... Je ne sais pas à quoi c'est dû : à la connaissance, à la diffusion du journal ? Pas à la langue, en tout cas, puisqu'on parle d'un journaliste _de _El País (!)


----------



## miyamoto.musashi

Gil said:


> I would write "tiré du _Figaro_".



 Absolutely right.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> De même, on parle sans difficulté _du _Times ou _du _Guardian, alors que ça ne semble pas passer pour les journalistes, les lecteurs ou les articles _de _The Independent...


Moi je parle pourtant de l'_Independent_ (et non de _The Independent_)…


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour, Maître,

Toi, oui ; moi aussi, probablement ; mais d'autres... non.
Cela me chiffonne, d'ailleurs. Mais je constate...
Je me pose toujours la question de savoir à quoi sont liées la contraction ou l'élision. C'est quand même curieux et incohérent de dire "de _The Independent_" ou "de _El País_" si on dit "du _Times_" ou "de l'_Osservatore Romano_".


----------



## Maître Capello

Une explication problable – ou en tout cas possible – est que dans ce cas le terme anglais (_independent_) est tellement proche du terme français (_indépendant_) que l'article anglais _the _est conservé pour bien marquer qu'il s'agit d'un journal étranger et ainsi éviter une éventuelle confusion avec _L'Indépendant_ (journal français sis à Perpignan).


----------



## Nanon

Possible pour _The Independent_, au moins, mais c'est plutôt une bonne explication. Le français est une langue d'exceptions...


----------



## persona67

Les articles du "Monde", sans aucun doute !


----------



## Cath.S.

« Les articles de _The Independent »_ ne me vient pas naturellement, je dis « les articles de l'_Independent._ » Question de familiarité culturelle, peut-être ?

J'ajoute que j'ignorais totalement l'existence de son homologue perpignanais.


----------



## Nanon

[N]ous, réunis ici sur WR, ne constituons peut-être pas un échantillon _représentatif _de la population. Étant sensibles à la correction, nous tendons à un emploi régulier de l'article défini contracté en français et nous nous refusons à toute marque d'un exotisme de mauvais aloi. Mais (et là, je réagis un peu en ex-prof de FLE) les apprenants pourront se trouver exposés aux deux phénomènes : soit contraction de l'article français allant parfois jusqu'à englober l'article anglais (de l'_Independent_), soit maintien de l'article anglais (de _The_...), ce que fait une partie statistiquement significative des francophones. Ce dernier phénomène est-il lié à une méconnaissance de l'anglais ou en général de la grammaire ? C'est ce que je ne parviens pas vraiment à cerner.

Pour "de le Monde", quelqu'un qui ferait une recherche trouverait des résultats, mais il faut se méfier de certains d'entre eux car il peut s'agir de texte produit automatiquement :


> Voir toutes les photos de le Monde  de Narnia
> Le blog de Le monde d'Untel
> Louer le DVD de Le monde de Nemo



Ces exemples n'ont d'ailleurs rien à voir avec le titre du journal, mais ils "gonflent" un peu les statistiques.


----------



## CapnPrep

Nanon said:


> Mais (et là, je réagis un peu en ex-prof de FLE) les apprenants pourront se trouver exposés aux deux phénomènes : soit contraction de l'article français allant parfois jusqu'à englober l'article anglais (de l'_Independent_), soit maintien de l'article anglais (de _The_...), ce que fait une partie statistiquement significative des francophones.


Il y a une troisième possibilité : _du Independent_. Mais je ne me risquerai pas à faire des affirmations statistiques.



> Ce dernier phénomène est-il lié à une méconnaissance de l'anglais ou en général de la grammaire ? C'est ce que je ne parviens pas vraiment à cerner.


Là aussi, il y a une troisième possibilité : c'est que la grammaire n'offre aucune solution idéale dans ces cas, et que du coup, elle admet plusieurs solutions approximatives.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Il y a une troisième possibilité : _du Independent_. Mais je ne me risquerai pas à faire des affirmations statistiques.


Non, je pense que personne ne dirait vraiment cela, car _le_ suivi d'un substantif commençant par une voyelle s'élide normalement toujours en _l'_ en français. Donc _de + le_ ne se contracte pas en _du_ dans ce cas.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nanon said:
			
		

> Voir toutes les photos de le Monde de Narnia
Click to expand...

Quel que soit le contexte, « de le » m'écorche l'oreille.


----------



## Nanon

Et l'œil, donc !
Mais là, il doit s'agir d'une concaténation automatique. Je suppose (n'y connaissant rien) qu'il est difficile de programmer de façon infaillible les sites, les moteurs de recherche et autres applications pour que l'article soit contracté comme il doit l'être.


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Ces exemples n'ont d'ailleurs rien à voir avec le titre du journal, mais ils "gonflent" un peu les statistiques.


 Oui mais... as-tu cliqué sur les liens que j'ai mis au post #58, en ajoutant (non sans raison) _articles_ et _journalistes _à ma recherche?

Bien sûr que c'est très laid « _de Le Monde_ » mais les statistiques sont disons... inquiétantes.  Je remets les lien ici.

article de Le Monde versus article du Monde
journaliste de Le Monde versus journaliste du Monde


----------



## Nanon

Oui, c'est inquiétant.
Certaines occurrences de  _*articles de Le Monde_ peuvent avoir été produites par des machines, malgré tout. C'est quand des humains francophones écrivent la même chose que je frémis d'horreur... et que j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui dicte un tel choix.


----------



## CapnPrep

Nanon said:


> C'est quand des humains francophones écrivent la même chose que je frémis d'horreur... et que j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui dicte un tel choix.


C'est la grammaire qui le dicte. Oui, on doit contracter « de le » en « du » devant un nom commun ordinaire. Mais on ne parle pas dans ce fil de noms communs ordinaires, mais de noms propres ayant la forme d'un syntagme nominal ordinaire. Et ici, la grammaire n'est pas cohérente : elle exige d'une part « du Havre » (tant pis pour l'amgibuïté avec le nom commun), et d'autre part « de Le Nôtre » (tant pis pour l'oreille et pour l'œil). Le choix n'est pas libre, mais il est arbitraire.

Quelqu'un peut dire ou écrire « de Le Monde » (i) par ignorance de ce choix arbitraire de l'usage concernant les titres, (ii) parce que l'ambiguïté de « du Monde » le gêne, et qu'il compte (à tort) sur l'indulgence grammaticale des autres humains francophones, ou (iii) parce qu'il sait parfaitement bien que cela fera frémir d'horreur les puristes.


----------



## Nanon

Merci de me décerner le titre de "puriste", CapnPrep .
Le choix de l'article non contracté dans le lien que tu cites obéit justement à une logique de désambiguation entre les deux sens... et fait exception.
Par ailleurs, Le Nôtre et le Monde n'obéissent pas à la même règle, comme tu le dis ; de ce fait, "de Le Nôtre" ne choque ni l'oreille ni l'œil... du moins, ni l'oreille ni l'œil informés.


----------



## lapetiteenby

Bonjour! 

Je suis en train d'ecrire un presentation sur Le petit prince. Je veux dire "a la commence du (titre du roman) ..." mais je ne sais pas si ca devient "du" encore? Je sais que de et le devient "du" mais est-ce que c'est different dans le cas des titres s'ils commencent avec le? 

Merci en avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque le titre commence par un article défini (_le, les_), il se contracte après les prépositions _de_ et _à_ (en _du, des_ et _au, aux_, respectivement). Il s'écrit alors sans majuscule et reste en romain, c'est-à-dire qu'il ne se met pas en italique.

_Le Petit Prince_
au début du _Petit Prince_


----------

